# Robalo, Nautic Star or Key West?



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

I am down to three choices for a new boat and was wondering if I could get some feedback. 

All are new boats and the biggest thing for me was Gulf Fishing on calmer days and since I have a 6-yeard old daughter, a port-potty. 

2013 Robalo 180 with Yami 115
2013 Nautic Star 1900xs with Yami 115
2012 Key West 203 FS with Evinrude E-Tec 150

I put some stake into quality with the little things as well. Hardware and if everything is supposed to be the way that it is. It bothers me when I see seals not put on right or doors that don't close just right or cheap hardware. I have seen a little of this on the Key West that is available but not so much in the Nautic Star. I have not seen the Robalo yet.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Robalo is a fairly nice boat, I ran a 23' once. Real solid but I wasn't the owner. I do not know of longevity. From what I have heard, stay away from key west. Only hearsay but I heard they aren't built very well? I'm sure an actual owner would be a better source.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Robalo all the way. A guy I worked with bought a new KW and it was not a solid boat. Robalo has always made a quality product.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

E-tec, E-tec stands out for me the boats are about equal. I have the 150 e-tec on my 20.6 well craft and have 700 hours with only one minor warranted problem fixed in one day. Gas milage doubled from carbed engine. The e-tecs are getting more solid every year since the OMC Ficts came out that were a problem. Don't let anyone tell you the E-tecs are just ,modified Ficts.


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't know if JD Powers is still ranking boats but I based most of my decision off their rankings. I bought my Keywest back in 05 and it was ranked pretty high at the time along with Scout. Of course Grady Whites and Boston Whalers were the highest. I have since sold my boat and wish I had kept it. 221/2 CC with 225 Etec. My next one will be a Keywest more than likely. Boats are nice but they are what they stand for "Break Out Another Thousand"


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

im with sealark, ill take the option with the two-stroke, and better yet the evinrude as the beatles put it best 8 days a week, thats a top of the line company thats doing the only thing different and new, everyone else is just milking old technology to make a buck off the average joe, however for a hull i have to vote cape horn. the difference in draft is only 6 inches wich wont really limit you too much. the difference in rough water though will be like night and day.


----------



## Stink Bait (Jun 13, 2008)

I bought a new boat last year. I too narrowed my choices down to Robalo and Nauticstar. After going over both hulls for hours, I couldn't see spending the extra thousands on the Robalo. I'm sure they're both fine boats but nothing on the Robalo stood out to me as being better than the Nauticstar.I saved 20K on going with the Nauticstar and it has a lifetime hull waranty.After owning the boat for a year and fishing it just about every weekend I can honestly say that I made the right choice for my needs, we love the Nauticstar and have had zero issues with it. This is just my opinon thought I would share it with you. I suggest you go and check out the Robalo compare the craftsmanship to the Nauticstar . Hope this helps.:thumbsup:


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Take the bigger boat, all 3 are good boats, but I would take the biggest boat I could afford .


----------



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

*Cobia*

Check out the Cobia line they are now owned by maverick and the bay series is pretty close to the pathfinder at several thousand less


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm looking at new boats as well. I would advise to check out sea hunt and tidewater boats, also.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

I have a 21ft nautic bay with around 10,000 hours of use no problems, a solid well built boat


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Great info. Thanks for all the replies.

I went to go see the Robalo this morning and it is impressive. A very solid build and quality was excellent.

The Nautic Star and Robalo are the two for now because the Key West was nice but I could tell the quality was not there. Doors not fitting right and seals not on there the way they should be. It make me wonder what is there that I can't see.

Unfortunately most of these boats come pre-rigged with engines so opting for a different one will cost more.

I'd like to give E-tec a shot but I have not heard anything bad about Yamahas.


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

I have a 5 year old Robalo with 732 hours on it. It's a well built, sturdy boat. I couldn't be more pleased. Everyone who fishes with me praises the boat about how well it rides and the quality of it. It would be a no-brainer to me. The Yamaha is a great engine and if you look at what is running around on other boats, I'll wager there are more Yamaha's these days than anything else. There is a reason!!!


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

marlinchaser said:


> There is a reason!!!



yeah there is, its the marketing department.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Motor*

Buy a 4stroke Yamaha you won't regret it and check out the Sea hunt triton series


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

As big a boat and motor you can afford, to buy and maintain.

Think also about tow weight, do you have a truck ?

Also a lot of good used boats out there, they depreciate fast like a new car.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Im on board with sealark


----------



## fish head (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a 2004 Key West 2300 CC that I am very pleased with. Its got twin 140's and I've made several 50 mile trips and numerous 30+ mile trips. I don't know about the fit and finish of the newer models but this one has held up well so far. I'm sure all three will serve you well. My uncle has a 23 Sea Hunt and he loves it. I've fished with him several times and its a real nice boat as well. I'd say it should come down to personal preference for you.


----------

